# cherry burl



## DKMD (Mar 14, 2012)

I made a deal with a turner in New England… We'd trade boxes of local wood, and then we'd send each other finished turnings from the wood we received. This is the piece that I sent back to him.

Cherry limb burl with desert ironwood 'patches'
About 10 inches tall and 6 or 7 inches wide
Finished with Minwax antique oil
[attachment=3013][attachment=3014]


----------



## Firedkm (Mar 15, 2012)

That had to be a little scary to turn

Looks great


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 15, 2012)

Very Very nice....


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 15, 2012)

Very Nice!

You are obviously a skilled turner...
I look forward to seeing more of your projects!

p


----------



## Kevin (Mar 15, 2012)

That's a fantastic piece. That *had* to be scary. I'd want a 2" thick lexan sheet between me and that spinning bomb. You got brass ones my friend. 

What did the bloke turn for you? 



.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 15, 2012)

Kevin said:


> That's a fantastic piece. That *had* to be scary. I'd want a 2" thick lexan sheet between me and that spinning bomb. You got brass ones my friend.
> 
> What did the bloke turn for you?
> .



Nothing too scary... With hollowing, I'm pretty much out I the line of fire plus I was using a steady rest up in the neck area. I love pieces with voids and defects, so he knew I would like the raw material. The pieces with holes are easier to hollow since the chips auto-eject, and at times, you can see the tip of the tool. I'd encourage everyone to try turning something 'holey' if they're interested... I find them easier than solid pieces.

I sent him a piece of elm burl, and he returned a beautiful NE bowl... He also made my wife a lidded bowl from mesquite and birdseye maple... I'll post some photos when I get a chance.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 15, 2012)

David,
This one really tickles my fancy. The curves flow smoothly from one side of the lip, down, thru what has to be a tiny foot, just large enough to keep it upright then, up to the other side of the lip. The lip detail is perfectly suited to the piece, as well as the finish.


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 15, 2012)

David nice turn. Rick


----------



## pinky (Mar 15, 2012)

very nicely done! love the patches.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 15, 2012)

How cool, what a great agreement with someone from across the pond to trade wood and turnings.


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 15, 2012)

Just seen this, when i seen the title i knew it was you. Yep looks like one of your signature pieces. Great job as always David. You need to show these folks your winning entries for the B&B contest!!! For you that know him you know what kind of work he does, and for you that don't you are in for a real treat.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 15, 2012)

steve bellinger said:


> *...You need to show these folks your winning entries for the B&B contest!!! For you that know him you know what kind of work he does, and for you that don't you are in for a real treat.*



+1


----------

